

The Game Innovator's Dilemma - chgriffin
http://blog.betable.com/the-game-innovators-dilemma

======
ethanhuynh
"However, these disruptive technologies typically address a new market segment
or a set of under-served customers" - I would say "over-served" instead.
because disruptive technology starts with customers and segments that are
overshot by the continuous improvement of incumbents' products

------
benrpeters
Good post. I'm curious whether you've written about the evolution of your idea
at Betable. To what extent does your product now compare to the business plan
you hatched in the beginning?

------
olliesaunders
Parts of this have much broader relevance than just game development.

~~~
davidtyleryork
That's true, we thought about making it more general but our blog is targeted
towards game developers

------
PeterInouye
Great post!

~~~
davidtyleryork
Thanks Peter :)

